# Coon hunt last night



## Arrow3 (Feb 15, 2017)

Took my 2 year old female Flirt and my 7 month female Rey...Flirt treed this ole sow and Rey jumped in on her first coon fight. Then she treed on the hang up.....Won't be long and i'll take her by herself.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 15, 2017)

That's good stuff right there!!


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 15, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## NiteHunter (Feb 15, 2017)

Good job


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 16, 2017)

Awesome stuff!  Enjoyed it thanks.


----------



## FlightBird (Feb 16, 2017)




----------

